# Torquing Big Nuts And Bolts.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.....Dan Anderson.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/follow-up-to-torquing-big-nuts-and-bolts/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That method of torquing nuts and bolts must be a somewhat standard procedure across the pond.....Perkins uses it for engine assembly torque values. Kinda strange but......


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've used this practice in many engine rebuilds, but haven't really seen these type of specs on big torque value nuts and bolts. I don't think a single table could provide the numbers he is thinking. Too many variables in both fasteners and the material of the objects being fastened.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

How about one of these tools? Use it with your existing torque wrench to achieve accurate nut/bolt tightening. They're not terribly expensive. Can also be used to loosen really stubborn fasteners.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200623947_200623947


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s what we used at the powerplant, the multipliers. Well, when we weren’t using slugging wrenches.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I ended up buying a 600 ft lb torque wrench off of ebay for the round baler. But I'm not allowed to use it for precision work like engine rebuilding. Instructions from my mechanic.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> I ended up buying a 600 ft lb torque wrench off of ebay for the round baler. But I'm not allowed to use it for precision work like engine rebuilding. Instructions from my mechanic.


Ya, when they get up that tight I just get some leverage and "grunt" tighten it 
Don't think I would trust it for smaller values either....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, when they get up that tight I just get some leverage and "grunt" tighten it
> Don't think I would trust it for smaller values either....


I don't trust myself and hate guessing to do that. I like to here that click that lets me know I did the best I can. I torque just about everything I do that has values in repair manual. A lot of that came from working in the factory.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I build 6.5 & P400 (military) diesel motors, GM always used "torque to yield " head bolts and the new P400 diesel uses the same TTY head bolts, tighten to a certain torque number then 90* more... very common in factory diesel motors for a long time... I always use head studs for the high boost motors but for a normal motor the TTY bolts do fine...


----------

